# Paganini Violin Concerto no 2 in B Minor Opus 7



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Never knew one of my favourite piano pieces La Campanella is the third movement of this Violin Concerto. Always thought it was composed by Liszt!!


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

That's understandable. Liszt based one of his Paganini Etudes on the theme, and I suspect most of us are more likely to have heard that than to have heard Paganini's original.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Animal the Drummer said:


> That's understandable. Liszt based one of his Paganini Etudes on the theme, and I suspect most of us are more likely to have heard that than to have heard Paganini's original.


Was very impressed when I heard it! Often wondered whether it had ever been performed on a violin!


----------

